# I have 3 cords cut and stacked of oak...



## burntime (Apr 4, 2009)

I need to go stack almost a cord of ash and misc hardwood.  I really need to get my butt moving to be ready for this winter.  The spring storms will bring me more for next winter...  How many thought ahead and already are set for next year?


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 4, 2009)

I am done for next winter, working on 2011 now, this is my first time thinking 2 years out. I had to scrounge standing dead to get through this winter, never again ! After reading and learning on here I have next years cut, split, stacked and 2-3 cords cut, split not stacked for 2011 already. I figure 2 more cords of scrounging with the spring blow downs and I am good.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 4, 2009)

Real cords or city boy face cords?  I thought I had next year's wood all laid up last year but then I got a jump on it and burned some this year so some of the rounds I bucked up waiting to be split will invariably be burned in about a year.  I still have a lot of snow here that I'm waiting on to melt so I can get started on splitting.  I usually just loose pile it and leave it out all Summer before stacking it in the shed in Fall but this year I will be stacking it outdoors right away.  The logs in the pic are all bucked with small rounds loose piled and large rounds stacked so they are starting to dry a bit already.


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 4, 2009)

A cord is a cord 128 cubic feet. I always estimate on the lower side. The stacks on the left are 16 ft long, 6 ft high, and the wood is 18 inches deep  ( 144 cubic ft each )and there are 3 stacks deep, the stack in the rear is like 14 ft long, 5 1/2 high and 2 stacks deep ( 115 cubic ft each ). That is next years wood. I have another two smaller stacks that I am still burning off of. The piles on the other side are likely closer to 3 cords. My wife wants a holtzen haus stack with those.


----------



## burntime (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes LLigeta, these are BIG BOY cords!  LOL!  I smoke a face cord in a week and a half when it gets really cold.  I stack on pallets with fence posts just like Huricane.  6ft high, 16ft long and 2 rows to give me 2 full cords.   I actually have enough in the yard for next year already and maybe a third of next.  THis is why I want to split and stack the rest so that it is ready and if a storm brings more wood I have a place to go wiith it


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2009)

done 5 cords in the last 10 days and my back is smokin! ( no stacking just piles)


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Apr 4, 2009)

i got mt 3-4 cords done for 09/10....time to get the truck out and start deliverin'


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

We're good for a few years here. But we don't have quite as much as fyrwoodguy. lol

Hey fyrwoodguy, get the snow plow out; there's more on the way. We're forecast another 8" Sunday night. Where's Spring?


----------



## stejus (Apr 4, 2009)

I've got 5 cords stacked for next season and waiting for wood supplier to bring in 4 more for the following year.   I am building up to stay one year ahead so I don't run out of seasoned wood.


----------



## burntime (Apr 5, 2009)

You ordered it Stejus, thats cheating!! :lol: That or your the only smart one of all of us


----------



## wldm09 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have two full cords split and stacked for 09/10 and plan on getting 6 more split and stacked by the end of May.  This fall I plan on getting 8 more split and stacked for 10/11.  My dear wife just promised me I can get a log splitter in April, 2010.


----------



## Backroads (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just about done burning this year...I hope!  Just one fire a day from about 4pm to 11pm and the house stays warm enough.  I have a little less than 2 cord stacked and split from last July.  I just split this week the green oak rounds I cut last summer and piled it up, about a cord.  All the bark is falling off of it and it's looking good and feels like it's drying out well.  I'll stack it this week hopefully.  The old maul's been getting some good use lately.  I'm still waiting to get my truck back from the body shop so I can go pick up the 15 maple and cherry trees I cut down a few weeks ago.  Hopefully I will have it back next Monday and I should be able to split that all up fast also.  I'm figuring the Cherry and maple will be ready if I get it all stacked before May.  So I'm guessing I have 3.5 cords that will be stacked and split by the end of this month.  Since I only burned 3 cords this winter I should be all good.  

I still have to look into where I was cutting last summer and see if I can get back in there.  Probably 6 more cord of standing dead the guy wants cut down.  If I am able to get that I should be in good shape for the next three years which leave plenty of time for leisurely scrounging! :cheese:


----------



## gibson (Apr 5, 2009)

I just received two cords so that I will have 3 cds for next year.  It was a tough call.  I could get a load of tree length (3.5 cds) for $350 or buy 2 cords c/s/d for $300.  I went with less work.  I don't know if $150 a cord is cheap but as long as I can buy split firewood for that price, I am all good.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 5, 2009)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> I just received two cords so that I will have 3 cds for next year.  It was a tough call.  I could get a load of tree length (3.5 cds) for $350 or buy 2 cords c/s/d for $300.  I went with less work.  I don't know if $150 a cord is cheap but as long as I can buy split firewood for that price, I am all good.



Thats a good price for even green/split oak....$150 is a deal.
Have the same issue....could have gotten log lenght here for $700 for 7 cords..., but then I am buying a new saw and splitter


----------



## stejus (Apr 5, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> You ordered it Stejus, thats cheating!! :lol: That or your the only smart one of all of us



With prices at $130/cord cut/split and delivered for all green hard wood, I can't see doing the cut and split routine.  If prices jump up to around $200/cord, I may entertain cutting and spliting.


----------



## webie (Apr 5, 2009)

I just keep cutting think i have about 4-5 years ahead . I learned my lesson about 3 years back when I was handy capped (broken wrist ) and then went thru 2 years of really wet where i couldn't get into cut and ran out of wood , As long as the wood is kept reasonably dry it keeps longer than fuel oil . lol


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 5, 2009)

Webie, that's exactly what I've been saying. What if something happens and some winter I can't get out to cut? So, I just keep on cutting although I'm probably going to sell some because we have so much on hand now. I'll know for sure how much when I get this year's wood stacked, but 6-7 years and possibly more should do it. 

I also agree that as long as the wood is kept reasonably dry it will do just fine. For sure it does burn nice after it's been stacked up for a few years.


----------



## newstove (Apr 5, 2009)

stejus said:
			
		

> burntime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$130/cord cut/split and delivered in Central MA?

Where - I'm interested - same reason, stocking up, and unless the wood is free, it's about $100/cord in logs, so for the $30/cord extra, I'll let someone else cut, split and deliver it. 

I'm in Central MA too, I wonder if they'll deliver to Northboro. ;-)


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Apr 5, 2009)

Just over 4 cord total and 3 cord of it was free scrounge wood.
Still waiting on 2 grapple loads.

WoodButcher


----------



## iceman (Apr 7, 2009)

well.... right now i thought i had about 3.5 for this year and 2.5-275 for next year ... then i realized my math was off ... its 8x12x6.5 big diff from what i first thought..  but i gotta a friend who is gonna give me a cord and some change as he isn't burning anymore...another friend who cut a tree down so hopefully its at least a half and then i think i am gonna buy 2 cords from a guy for 200 csd  then there is another guy who sells it 150 cd csd BUT it is mostly white oak!  then the rest is red oak!...  this year i burned (am still burning) a good 4 cds..  so i should be okay for this year and next problem though.. if oil stays cheap.. i am going to use it this winter on those bitterly cold nights instead of pushing the stove 
ps i was gonna get a log splitter but then the wife told me there will be another member of the family this fall so instead of a buying a splitter i will be buying a crib and hope she gives me my future splitter!


----------



## mjbrown (Apr 7, 2009)

i was gonna get a log splitter but then the wife told me there will be another member of the family this fall so instead of a buying a splitter i will be buying a crib and hope she gives me my future splitter! 


congratulations on the new wood splitter(with any luck)!


----------



## iceman (Apr 7, 2009)

mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> i was gonna get a log splitter but then the wife told me there will be another member of the family this fall so instead of a buying a splitter i will be buying a crib and hope she gives me my future splitter!
> 
> 
> congratulations on the new wood splitter(with any luck)!




thanks!!  i am keeping my fingers crossed and praying ..... cause i dont wanna be splitting wood because "i have too" i would rather do it for some casual exercise


----------



## Spikem (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations on the little icicle, Ice!


----------



## stejus (Apr 9, 2009)

newstove said:
			
		

> stejus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if he'll go that far north.  I'm in Douglas and he's also in Doulgas.  Give him a call.  Hurley Firewood in Douglas MA.  Google him and get the number.


----------



## newstove (Apr 9, 2009)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## mike1234 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have 8 cords, all cut and split and stacked January - March.  I burned 4 (I think, kept adding dead standing wood to the pile all winter) cords this winter, and wanted to have  2 years supply on hand, and worked my butt off getting to 8.  Now I can be more casual in my wood gathering, and try to get 2 - 3 cords every fall and 2 -3 every spring.

2.5 cords is hedge (best), the rest is a mixture of locust (very good), and elm (ok), hackberry (pretty good).

I figured out that I have 8 cords with an excel sheet that was linked to a post on here someplace, but can't find the link now.  Just input width. height, length of each stack, and it adds it all up.  Maybe someone can find the link?


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 9, 2009)

I finished my wood stacking today. I figure I have about 6-7 cords split and stacked and am in casual mode now too. I usually only burn about 2 cords a year but blew way past 3 this winter. 
Here is the cord calculator like I posted a while ago.

http://maine.gov/ag/firewood.html


----------



## Spikem (Apr 9, 2009)

mike1234 said:
			
		

> I have 8 cords, all cut and split and stacked January - March.  I burned 4 (I think, kept adding dead standing wood to the pile all winter) cords this winter, and wanted to have  2 years supply on hand, and worked my butt off getting to 8.  Now I can be more casual in my wood gathering, and try to get 2 - 3 cords every fall and 2 -3 every spring.
> 
> 2.5 cords is hedge (best), the rest is a mixture of locust (very good), and elm (ok), hackberry (pretty good).
> 
> I figured out that I have 8 cords with an excel sheet that was linked to a post on here someplace, but can't find the link now.  Just input width. height, length of each stack, and it adds it all up.  Maybe someone can find the link?



For all stacks (or piles or whatever), length times width times height.  Add them all together.  Divide by 128.


----------



## captainjim04 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm in  pretty good shape. I try and have at least a cord of locust and a cord of oak mixed with misc. hardwood like maple, cherry, apple (easier lighting stuff) 4 cords total a year is good for my cb f3  burning 24/7 + some punky or scrappy stuff(2-3" rounds) mixed with some poplar for this time of year. I have plenty of locust for the next few years. Trying to fill in the gaps with some lighter stuff and more oak. Spring time is a good time to scounge here. I just picked up 3 cords in the last few days.


----------



## burntime (Apr 12, 2009)

OK, 3 cords plus a face cord of oak and ash.  Have about a face cord left over and I am burning the crappy wood now.  If I get off my butt soon I will split 2 more cord and be in great shape for this winter.  I burned about 5 cord last year and a lot was silver maple and some (gasp) pine.  Us midwesterners are spoiled with oak, ash, and hickory


----------

